# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  PITSOS DIF4305/10

## nisioths

Γεια χαρά σε όλους
Έχω ένα πλυντήριο πιάτων PITSOS DIF4305/10 το οποίο δεν κάνει πλύση στο πάνω ράφι!!
Από ότι έχω παρατηρήσει δεν πετάξει νερό στους πάνω εκτοξευτήρες παρά μόνο στον κάτω!!
Ξέρει κανείς άμα υπάρχει κάποια βαλβίδα που κάνει της εναλλαγή πάνω κάτω και που βρίσκετε??

----------


## tipos

Γιασου μανο.Η γνωμη μου εινα πως η βλαβη που εχεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολη.Οσες φορες ειχα αυτο το προβλημα η βλαβη ηταν στον ταχυθερμοσιφωνα ο οποιος εχει ενα μηχανισμο με γραναζια,μοτερακι και ηλεκτρικες επαφες.Στο 80% των περιπτοσεων περναει νερο μεσα στο μηχανισμο αυτο βραχυκηκλωνει και κανει ζημια και στην πλακετα.Κοστος επισκευης αστα να πανε.Για ναβγει πρεπει να ανοιξει το πλυντηριο στα 2 οποτε αν δεν πιανουν τα χερια σου καλυτερα να καλεσεις τεχνικο.

----------


## nisioths

γεια και σε σενα σακη. οι βλαβες στισ πλακετεσ δεν με τρομαζουν γιατι σαν ηλεκτρονικος εχω φτιαξει πολες απο αυτες!!! μπορω  να βρω κανενα service manual για να δω απο που περνει εντολες για το μοτερ να το μετρισω πριν το κανω βιδεσ?? η αν ξερεισ εσυ οι δυο εκτοξευτεσ πανω κατω πρεπει να δουλευουν σιχρονος η εναλαξ??
ευχαριστω!!

----------


## tipos

Μανο αφου εισαι ηλεκτρονικος τοτε θα βγαλεις ακρη.Τα μπεκ δεν δουλευουν  ταυτοχρονα δουλευουν εναλαξ με χρονο που ελεγχεται απο την  πλακετα.Σχεδιο δεν μπορω να σου βρω αλλα δεν το χρειαζεσαι.Για αρχη  βγαλε την πλακετα και κανε οπτικο ελεγχο,Aν εχει βλαβη θα δεις ενα  σκασμενο triac smd και κατι αντιστασεις.Υπαρχουν 2-3 ιδια κυκλωματα πανω  στην πλακετα απο  τα οποια θα δεις τις τιμες των αντιστασεων και τα  στοιχεια του triac.Αν οντως ειναι καμενη και την φτιαξεις θα πρεπει πριν  την δοκιμασεις να ελεγξεις τον ταχυθερμοσηφονα.Αυτο ειναι το δυσκολο  κοματι της δουλειας γιατι θα πρεπει να ανοιξεις το πλυντηριο στα δυο και  μετα να αποσυναρμολογησεις τον μηχανισμο με το μοτερακη.Αφου φτασεις  εκει τοτε θα καταλαβεις σηγουρα και το πως δουλευει ο μηχανισμος.

----------


## nisioths

ευχαριστω σακη!!
το εφτιαξα, οπως τα πες καμενο triac στη πλακετα(αντικατασταση με αντιστιχο) και καμενες επαφες μοτερ (κολιμα με καλωδια) κοστος 
0,5 ευρω!!! :Lol:  και εμπειρια!!! τωρα χρειαζομαι 10 λεπτα να το κανω κοματια το πληντηριακι :Rolleyes:

----------

